# Just a joke :)



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

"I swear, officer, I have no clue why that drone crashed in my backyard. No, I didn't see where the merchandise it was carrying went."


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Come to the dark side lil one. We have cookies !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Come to the dark side lil one. We have cookies !


Welcome to the dark side. Are you surprised I lied about the cookies?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

No because when I got pissed about not having the cookies I took you favorite shooter and Ran!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> No because when I got pissed about not having the cookies I took you favorite shooter and Ran!


Ahh... So THAT'S where it went.... All joking aside though, there is no running from the dark side.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Come to the dark side lil one. We have cookies !
> ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey I think I dated her! Come to think of it... I think that's my car too.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hey I think I dated her! Come to think of it... I think that's my car too.


...& here I thought we only had one type of PETAphile scouring the boards here...LoL


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ummm Well this was when I was younger lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just have em' pick you up a pack of smokes on the way; she's gotta be 18 for that, right?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Imperial said:


>


I'm 12 yo and what is this?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol have fun answering that one, imperial.....


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

DANGER! DANGER, WILL ROBINSON! ABORT! PULL UP!


----------

